# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Creating an avatar from a 3D selfie, Computer Graphics and Geometry Laboratory, EPFL, Vaud, Switzerland

## Airicist

"Dynamic 3D Avatar Creation from Hand-held Video Input"
ACM Transactions on Graphics (Proceedings of SIGGRAPH), 2015

by Alexandru E. Ichim, Sofien Bouaziz, and Mark Pauly

----------


## Airicist

Dynamic 3D Avatar Creation from Hand-held Video Input (SIGGRAPH 2015)

Published on Jun 8, 2015




> SIGGRAPH 2015 Technical Paper
> 
> We present a complete pipeline for creating fully rigged, personalized 3D facial avatars from hand-held video. Our system faithfully recovers facial expression dynamics of the user by adapting a blendshape template to an image sequence of recorded expressions using an optimization that integrates feature tracking, optical flow, and shape from shading. Fine-scale details such as wrinkles are captured separately in normal maps and ambient occlusion maps. From this user- and expression-specific data, we learn a regressor for on-the-fly detail synthesis during animation to enhance the perceptual realism of the avatars. Our system demonstrates that the use of appropriate reconstruction priors yields compelling face rigs even with a minimalistic acquisition system and limited user assistance. This facilitates a range of new applications in computer animation and consumer-level online communication based on personalized avatars. We present realtime application demos to validate our method.
> by Alexandru E. Ichim, Sofien Bouaziz, and Mark Pauly

----------


## Airicist

Creating an avatar from a 3D selfie

Published on Aug 5, 2015




> Generating a 3D duplicate of someone without the aid of a Hollywood studio: this is the challenge taken up by EPFL researchers.


Article "Creating an avatar from a 3D selfie"

by Sarah Bourquenoud
May 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creating an avatar from a 3-D selfie"

August 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Digital avatar created from quick selfie

Published on Aug 7, 2015




> An avatar that looks just like you and makes realistic movements could play you in your favourite games or virtual reality meetings
> Read more: "Create your own realistic digital double with a few selfies"
> 
> August 7, 2015

----------

